# CAV DPA



## Scotia900 (8 mo ago)

New to the forum and new to vintage tractors, Recently purchased (in France) 1950's Harry Ferguson fitted with a Indenor 4.88 engine, plate says tea 20 but I believe the european model should be TEF with a diesel engine, anyhow I knew the owner and had seen the tractor running fine, it then just stopped, with no diesel reaching the inectors, the owner believed the govenor had failed and removed the pump, it then stood for two years, then I bought it.
I removed the govonor plate and saw that the springs and sliding plate etc, inside seemed to be working fine so I replaced the cover. I removed the filter, springs etc from the fuel line into the pump, and they seemed fine, I poured transmission oil into it and spun the pump, after about 20 minutes it decide to start pumping into the govenor and then out the injector feed pipes. I replaced the pump back on the tractor and poured diesel direct into the pump and it fired up and ran for 5 mins, I then stopped it as the rad was not hooked up. Put it all back together and we're back to no fuel to the injectors, the pump is priming up and I can hear fuel returning to the fuel tank, but nothing to the injectors? 
The inside of the pump looks too much for me to take apart, but I am struggling to find the pump model incase I can find a replacement one or even a rebuild kit.
any Idea's from the photos please, the best I can read is, CAV ROTADIESEL: TYPE 700C: MOD 4/88 DPA 44 4400 SERIAL: 14958 OL (POSSIBLY) but can't seem to find this model,
There also seems to be a washer missing from the filter/prime set up (3rd pic)
Any advice please,


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Scotia900
Welcome to the group. They are some very knowledgeable folks in here, so hopefully they will chime in here soon. I would ask that you ensure fuel is free flowing to the pump. Checking the fuel tank to ensure old diesel hasn’t gelled up in the button of the tank and the screen and or fuel filter isn’t clogged up. I had an old Kubota that set idle for a few years and when I went to start it the fuel injector pump was not priming. Found My tank had about a 1/2” of black mold growing in the tank and on start up that mold got sucked into the fuel filter and clogged it completely up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scotia900 (8 mo ago)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply, I read a few threads and got some good advice on bleeding, I now have got the tractor running, it took a lot of bleeding to get the presure up, but after hours of messing, it fired up. It now starts and runs nice and smooth. My next problem is the gearbox, I could only select reverse. I have drained out the milky oil from the transmission, I took the gear stick out and it looks like the shifters have dried and seized a bit, I have soaked them with oil, and managed to get 3rd and 4th but no luck yet with 1st and second. I am waiting for the oil to come, before I flush the box and refill, then try driving the tractor a while hopefully this will loosen things up a bit and get 1st and 2nd,
thanks again,


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Scotia900 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply, I read a few threads and got some good advice on bleeding, I now have got the tractor running, it took a lot of bleeding to get the presure up, but after hours of messing, it fired up. It now starts and runs nice and smooth. My next problem is the gearbox, I could only select reverse. I have drained out the milky oil from the transmission, I took the gear stick out and it looks like the shifters have dried and seized a bit, I have soaked them with oil, and managed to get 3rd and 4th but no luck yet with 1st and second. I am waiting for the oil to come, before I flush the box and refill, then try driving the tractor a while hopefully this will loosen things up a bit and get 1st and 2nd,
> thanks again,


Glad to hear it’s up and running. As for the shifter problem are you using a penetrating oil (WS-40, etc)? If so You can try tapping with a small hammer and punch froward then reverse on the 1st-2nd shifter link to help get the oil into linkage. It may help. Also a Heat gun to warm up the linage and it’s holders may help loosen them up. Keep us posted.


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Sorry, big finger typing (WD-40,etc)


----------



## Scotia900 (8 mo ago)

Hi,
This could be an issue, not sure what the spring should look like on the gearshift, this one was just lying over the shifters, it's either lost the collar and broke or someone had just put this in to aid the lift? it looks a bit too big and thin compared to the ones ive seen on other models. can't break the drain bolt at the bttom of the gearbox pan, will need to get some heat on it, so I can have a look for metal bits, hope I dont have to take the steering box and cover off!
1st and 2nd gear still not shifting but start, reverse 3rd and 4th seem to be shifting, will let it sit a while with oil as you said,


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Scotia900 said:


> Hi,
> This could be an issue, not sure what the spring should look like on the gearshift, this one was just lying over the shifters, it's either lost the collar and broke or someone had just put this in to aid the lift? it looks a bit too big and thin compared to the ones ive seen on other models. can't break the drain bolt at the bttom of the gearbox pan, will need to get some heat on it, so I can have a look for metal bits, hope I dont have to take the steering box and cover off!
> 1st and 2nd gear still not shifting but start, reverse 3rd and 4th seem to be shifting, will let it sit a while with oil as you said,


Hopefully 1st and 2nd will loose up, just keep spraying penetrating oil to loosen them up. If it doesn’t, you may have to remove the transmission top cover to gain access to the shifter rails to tap on them directly to loosen them up.


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Here is a YouTube video showing the shifter linkage and what under the transmission cover plate. Hope this helps


----------



## Scotia900 (8 mo ago)

Hi, thanks for the video link, very helpful, saved a lot of time and mess, I found the remains of the collar, but not the rest of the spring, it looks like it was done a long time ago, a lot of metal bits and filings. the gears look okay, no chunks missing. i was going to block up the axle and spin the wheels in the gears and see if i can see any damage or bits, then flush it with diesel!


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Glad to help, hopefully now you’ll be able to work that 1st to 2nd linkage back and forth to free it up, be easy on tapping that shifter linkage forward and back again and use plenty of penetrating oil. Let us know how it works out.


----------

